# plátano, guineo, banana



## cinamon_at

Querid@*o*s hablantes nativos de español 

Me gustaría saber dónde y cómo se usan las tres palabras "plátano, guineo, banana. Por favor ayudadme:

*plátano:* en España la fruta dulce y amarilla para comer sin cocinar; en Sudamérica y el Caribe es la fruta grande (madura o verde) para cocinar

*guineo:* en las Islas Canarias la fruta nativa muy pequeña y dulce para comer sin cocinar; en Sudamérica y el caribe también

*banana:* en España se usa esta palabra muy poco; en Sudamérica y el Caribe se usa para la fruta dulce para comer sin cocinar

Os agradezco vuestra participación


----------



## flljob

En México todos son plátanos. Los que se comen sin cocinar son los tabasco, manzano, dominicos. El que se come frito es el plátano macho.


----------



## Piabril

En realidad, con esas palabras te referís a lo mismo, son sinónimos. Por lo menos en Argentina, se utiliza la palabra 'banana', pero si decís 'plátano' también van a entender a que te referís, aun que sonaría MUY raro.

Se puede comer de cualquier manera, cruda, frita en tortilla, no entiendo por qué diferencias las maneras según el lugar. Asumo que en todo el mundo se debe comer de diferentes formas...


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela a esto le llamamos plátano 

 por lo general lo cocinamos sea frito, asado o sancochado. A estos le decimos cambur 

 a estos pequeñitos le decimos titiaro

 otros decimos cambur manzano. Pero nunca decimos banana.

Saludos.-


----------



## absentstar

plátano, guineo y banana son _sinónimos_, la diferencia está en el uso de estas palabras en diferentes regiones.

En México, por ejemplo, esta fruta es llamada siempre *plátano*, la diferencia la marca la variedad (macho, tabasco, manzano, etc.). Guineo no se utiliza y banano cambia a la forma femenina "banana" pero igual, no es nada común escucharlo. 

En Guatemala los llaman "platanitos" casi a todos, aunque allá es gracioso porque utilizan mucho los diminutivos para muchos objetos y situaciones. 



Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España el nombre más utilizado es plátano. Banana se utiliza para los plátanos de procedencia amerciana (no canarios) que suelen ser más grandes que los de aquí. No es habitual comer el plátano frito.


----------



## cinamon_at

Muchas gracias a tod@*o*s que han participado en la discusión sobre "la fruta amarilla". Las nuevas palabras son muy útiles para mí y también saber que palabra se usa en que país. Por mi parte, nunca escuché banano, pero banana se usa en la República Dominicana. A ver si hay más opiniones y palabras para está fruta divina


----------



## Lobhito

En Chile plátano es la fruta dulce y amarilla, con la cual se prepara entre otras cosas, la deliciosa leche con plátano, seria extraño decir leche con banana...


----------



## Piabril

creo que cuando hablas de leche con plátano, acá le llamamos licuado de banana... (Argentina). Es una mezcla de leche, con banana y azucar, se procesan estos elementos, y se genera el 'licuado de banana'... te referís a eso lobhito?


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

En Costa Rica:

Banano.
Guineo.
Guinea (o guinea cuadrada).
Plátano verde.
Plátano maduro.

Durante muchos años, la economía costarricense se basó en el monocultivo, y la industria bananera tuvo un desarrollo importante. Creo que eso explica la variedad de nombres y de productos. 

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Lobhito

Piabril said:


> creo que cuando hablas de leche con plátano, acá le llamamos licuado de banana... (Argentina). Es una mezcla de leche, con banana y azucar, se procesan estos elementos, y se genera el 'licuado de banana'... te referís a eso lobhito?


   Exactamente me refiero a esa bebida, algunos igual le agregan una pizca de canela.     Interesante como le llaman allá.


----------



## CARIELOS

En Colombia tenemos *plátano* y *banano*. El primero requiere cocción y el segundo es la fruta y se come directamente.

Dentro de los *plátanos* hay varias clases (de los que me acuerdo)
- Artones: Son grandes 
- Guineo: Bastante normalitos
- Topocho: Gruesos y no muy largos
- Dominico: Parecido al topocho pero aun más pequeño
- Colicero: Muy similar al guineo, tal vez mas largos.

En cuanto a los bananos me acuerdo ahora de 2 clases:
*Normal*: la archiconocida mundialmente como banana.
*Bocadillos*: Bananos pequeñitos bastante dulces.

De todas formas en un supermercado te las arreglas sólo con diferenciar entre plátano y banano.

Saludos


----------



## cinamon_at

¡GUAU! Muchas gracias por la participación, las explicaciones y también las recetas  Es increíble que existan tantas palabras para una sola fruta, ¿verdad? En alemán sólo hay una palabra y se refiere a la fruta amarilla dulce que se come sin cocinar. 

Saludos


----------



## El Tucu

En cualquier parte de la republica mexicana se conoce con el nombre de plátano, claro existen variedad de plátanos con diferentes nombres por sus características.
Desafortunadamente por seguir otras costumbres ya sea comodidad de manera coloquial se le menciona como banana, algo que no debiera ser aunque en otro idioma significa plátano.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

absentstar said:


> En Guatemala los llaman "platanitos" casi a todos, aunque allá es gracioso porque utilizan mucho los diminutivos para muchos objetos y situaciones.


 
No realmente. Platanitos son éstos, hechos de plátano. Bananos, bananitos y plátanos están diferenciados por acá.

Saludos.


----------



## cinamon_at

Acabo de echar un vistazo a todos los imágenes y debo confesar que nunca antes había visto titiaros o platanitos pero se ven muy interesantes. Los plátanos más pequeños que he visto hasta hoy son los guineos en Gran Canaria. 
Por cierto, en Europa casi no se usan plátanos (verdes o maduros) para cocinar sino sólo las frutas amarillos y dulces para comer crudo y hacer una macedonia o algún otro dulce. 
Cuando viví en la RD conocí tostones (plátanos fritos) y mangú (parecido a un puré). Y por supuesto me he enamorado perdidamente de los plátanos dulces fritos....


----------



## Jellby

Cuidado con confundirlos con estos otros plátanos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

cinamon_at said:


> Acabo de echar un vistazo a todos los imágenes y debo confesar que nunca antes había visto titiaros o platanitos pero se ven muy interesantes. Los plátanos más pequeños que he visto hasta hoy son los guineos en Gran Canaria.
> Por cierto, en Europa casi no se usan plátanos (verdes o maduros) para cocinar sino sólo las frutas amarillos y dulces para comer crudo y hacer una macedonia o algún otro dulce.
> Cuando viví en la RD conocí tostones (plátanos fritos) y mangú (parecido a un puré). Y por supuesto me he enamorado perdidamente de los plátanos dulces fritos....


 

Soy de Gran Canaria, de ciudad, sin relación con gente del mundo del plátano ( cultivadores, exportadores etc.) y en mi entorno nunca usamos la palabra "guineo" cuyo significado como plátano desconozco.
Yo siempre los he llamado plátanos, aunque no niego que en ambientes especializados de cultivadores etc. lo digan así, pero en el habla de la gente corriente, los que se encuentran en el mercado y se consumen habitualmente, son simplemente "plátanos".


----------



## cinamon_at

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Soy de Gran Canaria, de ciudad, sin relación con gente del mundo del plátano ( cultivadores, exportadores etc.) y en mi entorno nunca usamos la palabra "guineo" cuyo significado como plátano desconozco.
> Yo siempre los he llamado plátanos, aunque no niego que en ambientes especializados de cultivadores etc. lo digan así, pero en el habla de la gente corriente, los que se encuentran en el mercado y se consumen habitualmente, son simplemente "plátanos".



Hola Pablo:
¡Qué interesante! Es que viví en Gran Canaria durante seis años y todos llamaban a los plátanos de la isla "guineos". Son muy pequeños, muy caros y mayormente para la exportación. Ni siquiera podía comprarlos en un supermercado. En los supermercados sólo vendían plátanos "normales". Luego me mudé a la península y la gente también usaba la palabra guineo para referirse a los plátanos de Gran Canaria, mientras a los plátanos "normales" llamaban plátano. Ahora soy estudiante de español en Austria y mi profesor, un español, también nos dijo lo mismo. No quiero llevarte la contra, sino sólo quería decir lo que aprendí


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

He consultado con familiares y amigos y nadie conoce como guineo al plátano local.
Guineo para nosotros es un sonido continuo y pesado como el de los niños que cantan la lotería de Navidad.
He mirado en Google si encontraba referencias a guineo relacionadas con Canarias y lo único que he encontrado es el blog de un canario en el Caribe que cuenta su desconcierto al llegar a Santo Domingo y ver que llamaban guineos a lo que nosotros llamamos plátanos.


----------



## cinamon_at

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> He consultado con familiares y amigos y nadie conoce como guineo al plátano local.
> Guineo para nosotros es un sonido continuo y pesado como el de los niños que cantan la lotería de Navidad.
> He mirado en Google si encontraba referencias a guineo relacionadas con Canarias y lo único que he encontrado es el blog de un canario en el Caribe que cuenta su desconcierto al llegar a Santo Domingo y ver que llamaban guineos a lo que nosotros llamamos plátanos.



La única explicación es, que la gente sabía a que me refiero y nunca me corrigió. ¡Qué vergüenza! Y claro, nunca vi la necesidad de verificar algo por la Red. Mi culpa...


----------



## ManPaisa

CARIELOS said:


> En Colombia tenemos *plátano* y *banano*. El primero requiere cocción y el segundo es la fruta y se come directamente.
> 
> Dentro de los *plátanos* hay varias clases (de los que me acuerdo)
> - Artones: Son grandes Son hartones...
> 
> En cuanto a los bananos me acuerdo ahora de 2 clases:
> *Normal*: la archiconocida mundialmente como banana.
> *Bocadillos*: Bananos pequeñitos bastante dulces.



Artones --Son _*hartones*_ (viene de_ hartar_)
_*Bocadillos*_ -- _*Murrapos*_ los llaman en la región paisa.



Piabril said:


> Se puede comer de cualquier manera, cruda, frita en tortilla, no entiendo por qué diferencias las maneras según el lugar. Asumo que en todo el mundo se debe comer de diferentes formas...



Hay una variedad--los plátanos de Colombia, Venezuela y Centroamérica, el plátano macho de México--que NO se pueden comer crudos. Hay que visitar el trópico para darse cuenta de que hay muchos tipos de estos frutos y de que no se pueden comer o preparar de la misma manera.


----------



## cinamon_at

ManPaisa said:


> Artones --Son _*hartones*_ (viene de_ hartar_)
> _*Bocadillos*_ -- _*Murrapos*_ los llaman en la región paisa.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay una variedad--los plátanos de Colombia, Venezuela y Centroamérica, el plátano macho de México--que NO se pueden comer crudos. Hay que visitar el trópico para darse cuenta de que hay muchos tipos de estos frutos y de que no se pueden comer o preparar de la misma manera.


Así es... De hecho, encontré una página que usa la palabra "Cambur".

Nadie me lo va a creer, pero hasta que he vivido en el Caribe no sabía que existen plátanos para cocinar. Sabía que existen plátanos fritos porque los había comido una vez en Florida, pero no sabía que no se hacen de los plátanos "normales". De vuelta en Austria intenté prepararlo y todo el mundo se puede imaginar que no me salía nada. En aquellos tiempos ni en la frutería sabían que hacer ;-)


----------



## CARIELOS

Hola paisano paisa



ManPaisa said:


> Artones --Son _*hartones*_ (viene de_ hartar_)


 
También lo pensé así, además tu explicación tiene sentido. Yo simplemente me dejé guiar por Mr. Google (que todo lo sabe pero no siempre bien ) dado que encontré más resultados, así:

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *15.600* de *platano harton*
Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *24.500* de *platano arton* (de hecho incluyen imágenes)

Pero ahondé en mis pesquisas y encontré este fragmento en la versión virtual de la biblioteca Luis Angel Arango, Publicado por el Instituto Alexander von Humboldt:

"Musa. La variedad denominada plátano *artón* requiere una temperatura de 23° a 28°, pero no da frutos maduros en donde la temperatura baja a29°, ni a una altura superior a 974 metros, en la latitud de 0° a 10°."


Y si quieren algo aun más científico encontré esto:


"El plátano es una fruta tropical originada en el suroeste asiático, perteneciente a lafamilia de las musáceas. Las dos especies más conocidas en nuestro medio son: la *musa paradisíaca* que corresponde al plátano para cocción, y la *musa *_*sapientum* _o banano."
Tomado de: LA CADENA DEL PLÁTANO EN COLOMBIA (2005, Espinal C, et. al.)​​​​​​​​​

Por supuesto nadie en la calle va a pedir 2 kgs de musa paradisíaca y un kilo de sapientum.​


Conclusión artón sin "h" también existe.

Saludos​


----------



## El peruano

Estimado amigos, por lo que sé y por la fruta en cuestión no ser originaria del idioma español es en la que apoyo mi idea, el plátano se refiere a la planta ahora la banana hace referencia al fruto, entonces claro que por región existe varias maneras de cambiar el nombre a este fruto, esto genera confusión, pues si ustedes se han dado cuenta todo lo que hablan está en el idioma nativo de sus regiones, especialmente a los colombianos y centroamericanos.
En fin, es mi idea, aguardo sus comentarios.
Saludos desde São Paulo - Brasil


----------



## ManPaisa

El peruano said:


> Estimado amigos, por lo que sé y por la fruta en cuestión no ser originaria del idioma español es en la que apoyo mi idea, *el plátano se refiere a la planta ahora la banana hace referencia al fruto, *entonces claro que por región existe varias maneras de cambiar el nombre a este fruto, esto genera confusión, *pues si ustedes se han dado cuenta todo lo que hablan está en el idioma nativo de sus regiones,* especialmente a los colombianos y centroamericanos.
> En fin, es mi idea, aguardo sus comentarios.
> Saludos desde São Paulo - Brasil



¿De dónde sacas que el plátano es la planta y la banana el fruto? 
¿Cuál sería "el idioma nativo de sus regiones"?


----------



## El peruano

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*banana *


f. Fruto comestible del banano o platanero, alargado y curvo, con una cáscara verde que amarillea cuando madura.
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: *guineo, a *


adj. y s. guineano.
m. Variedad de plátano o banana, más pequeño, dulce y aromático que el europeo.
Música y baile de movimientos violentos y gestos cómicos:
el guineo era un baile negro.
f. Antigua moneda inglesa de oro, equivalente a 21 chelines:
la guinea debe su nombre a estar hecha de oro de Guinea.
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: *banano *


m. Planta musácea cuyo fruto es la banana o plátano.
Toma por ejemplo, "El fruto que obtenemos en las viñas son las uvas, eso es obvio, puede suceder que en una determinada región, no se conozca la palabra uva y sí otra, entonces la primera siempre será la preferida para indicar dicha fruta por los habitantes de la supuesta región" entonces el español no entra con peso suficiente para escoger una definición adecuada a este fruto ya que no es originario de su jurisdicción exclusivamente, (teniendo en cuenta las Canarias).


----------



## Alea

Hola chicos!

Sólo para comentarles que acá en Perú llamamos a esta fruta "plátano", "banana" siempre pensé que era el nombre que usaban en inglés... pero no sé, quizá sea nombre de origen nativo...

La usamos para comer cruda, sancochada o frita... también la usamos para cocinar un plato que se llama "tacacho" para el que se usa el plátano verde...

Tenemos "plátano de seda" y "plátano de la isla", también tenemos una variedad de plátano más grande (que no recuerdo su nombre) y al más chiquito le llamamos "bizcochito"... para freír prefiero el plátano de la isla porque sale más dulce y suave...

Saludos!

Margarita.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El dialectalismo *artón* (sic) no viene de hartar, aunque se hayan cruzado las dos palabras por su analogía significativa, sino que tiene que ver con el nombre del pan (ya en el s. XVII). *Artón* es una voz de germanía emparentada o mezclada con _artalete_ (empanada), del francés _tartelette_. Es voz de germanía también en portugués antiguo (_artão_) y relacionada con el vasco _arto_(a) 'mijo', que en español siempre ha estado confundida con _hartón_ y la familia de palabras relacionadas con _hartar_. 
Es decir, las dos formas con /h/ y sin ella tienen su motivación. De hecho Corominas no deja la cosa nada clara.


----------



## Arnold2

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Es probable que este tema ya haya sido discutido en otros tópicos y si es así los moderadores pueden "unir los hilos", porfa. Me gustaría saber cuál de las dos formas - 'plátano' y 'banana' - es la más "consensual", la más utilizada en Hispanoamérica - en España se prefiere 'plátano' - para referirse al fruto de nuestra famosa Musa paradisiaca (¡vaya nombre científico!). Gracias de antemano.



Ya, ya me he dado cuenta de que el tema acerca de nuestra _Musa paradisiaca_ (¡vaya nombre científico!) es más complejo de lo que me parecía al principio, pero por lo menos me parece que el término más "consensual" es 'banana', ¿o me equivoco?.


----------



## Arnold2

Arnold2 said:


> Ya, ya me he dado cuenta de que el tema acerca de nuestra _Musa paradisiaca_ (¡vaya nombre científico!) es más complejo de lo que me parecía al principio, pero por lo menos me parece que el término más "consensual" es 'banana', ¿o me equivoco?.



Ya me hago un lío tremendo . Si utilizara quizás el criterio más sencillo que puede haber para llegar a lo que quiero - es decir, un término "consensual" para nombrar esa fruta - cual sea el "criterio de la mayoría" , creo que 'plátano' ganaría, puesto que en México se utiliza esa palabra para todas las frutas referidas, en Perú a lo que veo igual, en España no hay ni que decir...


----------



## oa2169

swift said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> En Costa Rica:
> 
> Banano.
> Guineo.
> Plátano verde.
> Plátano maduro.
> 
> swift


 
Concuerdo con estos. En Colombia los conocemos con esos nombres.

Te faltó el bocadillo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Arnold2 said:


> Ya me hago un lío tremendo . Si utilizara quizás el criterio más sencillo que puede haber para llegar a lo que quiero - es decir, un término "consensual" para nombrar esa fruta - cual sea el "criterio de la mayoría" , creo que 'plátano' ganaría, puesto que en México se utiliza esa palabra para todas las frutas referidas, en Perú a lo que veo igual, en España no hay ni que decir...


Que tema tan interesante...
La verdad por acá eso de banana , se entendería perfectamete, pero no es común.

Usamos: 
Platano (verde o maduro) el que hay que cocinar

Cambur ( hay muchas variedades) se come natural, siempre y cuando este maduro.

Topocho, es otra especie de platano, mas pequeño, y se come generalmente verde.

Tambien utilizan Guineo, para referirse al cambur en algunas zonas de Venezuela.

Y es una delicia en todos sus estilos...

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Pensaba que en Canarias, por ser zona platanera, deberían hacer la diferencia entre *plátano* y *banan*a. Por lo menos, es lo que he sacado en claro que eso es lo que ocurre en América, donde países como Ecuador, Colombia, los países de Centroamérica y el Caribe, todos distinguen entre los dos frutos. Mientras que en México, y en el sur de América, sólo se usa la palabra plátano (y en muchos casos, sólo se conoce el plátano dulce).
En el Perú, o mejor, en Lima, que no es zona tropical, solo usamos *plátano* tanto para las variedades que se comen crudas, como fruta, (en especial el plátano amarillo y dulce al que llamamos _"plátano de seda"_), como para los que requieren algún tipo de cocción.
Y precisé Lima, porque en otras zonas del Perú, como la Amazonía, donde se cultiva el plátano, sí se hace la diferencia. A muchos "charapas" les he escuchado hablar de los *guineos dulces* (_guinios_, decían ellos), mientras que plátano es el que se asa, sancocha y maja.
Y en el norte del Perú, zona cálida limítrofe con Ecuador, también se habla de *plátano verde* y del *maduro*.


----------



## carlosch

En Puerto Rico el* plátano* es visto como una verdura, se cocina siempre (y es que es una brutalidad comerse un plátano, como lo es comerse una papa o una yuca sin estar cocida, no se come crudo).


el *guineo* es la fruta dulce que en otros lugares se le llama banana o cambur.

Son dos frutos distintos. Sé que ha ocurrido aquí con algunos españoles, van y compran el plátano en el mercado creyéndose que es un guineo enorme y han pasado el susto porque para empezar, la cáscara del plátano es muy dura y difícil de pelar y cuando logran pelarlo y se lo meten a la boca...ni hablar, que de dulce no tiene nada y es muy duro de masticar.


----------



## Csalrais

Respondiendo a lo de Canarias, el asunto es que aquí, hablando muy general y sin variedades específicas, se cultiva un solo tipo de plátano: relativamente pequeño, suele ser de intenso color amarillo en el momento de comérselo (para exportación se embarcan casi verdes), y con el rasgo distintivo (o así se promociona) de que desarrolla pintas negras una vez completamente maduro. Estoy bastante seguro de que corresponde a alguna de las definiciones que se han dado en este hilo. En Canarias se come tal cual casi siempre o se fríe para acompañar al arroz (blanco).

Y casi todo lo que viene de fuera, especialmente las variedades latinoamericanas de mayor tamaño, es llamado banana/o, sin más especificaciones porque, como ya digo, aquí el que se come es ese y no me imagino a un canario en las islas comiéndose un plátano o banana de fuera, simplemente porque es la costumbre.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

Csalrais said:


> Respondiendo a lo de Canarias, el asunto es que aquí, hablando muy general y sin variedades específicas, se cultiva un solo tipo de plátano: relativamente pequeño, suele ser de intenso color amarillo en el momento de comérselo (para exportación se embarcan casi verdes), y con el rasgo distintivo (o así se promociona) de que desarrolla pintas negras una vez completamente maduro.



¿Acaso será esté (o una variedad suya) el que en Perú llamamos "plátano de la isla"? Siempre me ha intrigado saber a qué isla se refiere ese nombre.


----------



## wsalavar

Hola, yo soy de Guayaquil Ecuador en Sur America, vivo en la zona costera donde es muy comun observar en las carreteras grandes hectareas de palntaciones de " GUINEO".
Ecuador es el principal exportador de esta fruta( asi me ha contado mi padre) y nosotros tenemos en nuestra dieta diaria este elemento, para el desayuno, almuerzo y merienda.
Debido a lo anteriormente escrito nosotros los ecuatorianos de la region costa es decir casi medio pais diferenciamos los siguientes tipos.

GUINEO, fruta muy grande amarilla y dulce se come sin cocinar y sirve tambien para papillas, tortas, coladas, batidos...........etc.

Verde, a secas es el platano que se debe cocinar, es de tamaño medio y con este se hacen harinas de platano para coladas o para tortillas, cuando se cocina o se frien se hacen bolones, bollos, patacones etc muchos usos.

BARRAGANETE, similar al verde, pero se diferencia en su tamaño, de una barraganete salen casi 3 verdes. Asi de grande y para los mismos usos que el verde.

Guineo Orito o solo Orito, fruta del tamaño de un guineo normal, dulce.

Maduro, platano verde que con el pasar de los dias se ha hecho amarillo. sirve para tortas y frito como chips.

Negrillos, platano verde que con el pasar de los dias se ha hecho negro sirve para colodas rurales como la chucula.

Espero que mi aporte ayude un poquito. Y bueno aqui preferimos el uso de la palabra guineo-


----------

